# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Langdurig ongesteld steeds

## priis89

ik ben eigenlijk vanaf mijn twaalde aan de pil geweest omdat mijn menstruatie niet meer stopte. nu heb ik vorig jaar februari een trombose gehad..en mag ik geen pil meer slikken, nu is sinds september me menstruatie onregelmatig duurt het 2 tot 3 weken..ben bij huisarts geweest met advies spiraaltje, maar aangezien ik en me vriend een kinderwens hebben lijkt me dat niet de oplossing. Maar wat moet ik nu lang ongesteld.. hoe weet ik wanneer ik vruchtbaar ben

----------


## willemijn2

Als eerste dacht ik gelijk: "even met je huisarts bespreken" maar je kan ook de temperatuur methode gebruiken. 

citaat
"Hierbij wordt gebruik gemaakt van het gegeven dat na de ovulatie de basale lichaamstemperatuur met 0,2 à 0,3 ºC stijgt tot aan de eerstvolgende menstruatie. De lichaamstemperatuur dient steeds ‘s morgens vóór het opstaan op een vast tijdstip te worden opgenomen om deze betrouwbaar te kunnen interpreteren. Vanaf de tweede dag met de verhoogde temperatuur is het ontstaan van zwangerschap niet meer mogelijk. Bij deze methode kan dus pas achteraf het moment van de eisprong worden vastgesteld. Men dient eerst een drietal maanden dagelijks de temperatuur te meten en dit te noteren om het eigen ritme te kunnen vaststellen."

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan.
Willemien

----------

